# Can I provide only unisex restrooms in a restaurant?



## Chris_Sanders (May 15, 2015)

Hello-

I'm working on a very small restaurant which wants to renovate its very small restrooms.  Per IBC Table 2902.1, the restaurant is required to provide (1) male and (1) female water closet and lav.  The way it's working out, only one of these can be ANSI accessible without some serious wall-moving.

Is it allowable to designate both rooms as unisex, to allow handicapped patrons of either sex to use the accessible restroom?

I understand that Chapter 34 would probably allow a refresh of these rooms, replacing like with like and calling it a day.  I'd just like to know if I have other options.  With what I've described above, at least one restroom would be accessible whereas currently neither one is.

Looking forward to your opinions on this, and thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## steveray (May 15, 2015)

WE just talked about this recently and there may be some gimmes for existing buildings.....

But apparently it gets easier in the 2012 IPC....See 403.2.1

403.2 Separate facilities.

 Where plumbing fixtures are required, separate facilities shall be provided for each sex.

Exceptions:

1. Separate facilities shall not be required for dwelling units and sleeping units.

2. Separate facilities shall not be required in structures or tenant spaces with a total occupant load, including both employees and customers, of 15 or fewer.

3. Separate facilities shall not be required in mercantile occupancies in which the maximum occupant load is 100 or fewer.

403.2.1 Family or assisted-use toilet facilities serving as separate facilities.

Where a building or tenant space requires a separate toilet facility for each sex and each toilet facility is required to have only one water closet, two family/assisted-use toilet facilities shall be permitted to serve as the required separate facilities. Family or assisted- use toilet facilities shall not be required to be identified for exclusive use by either sex as required by Section 403.4.


----------

